# [SOLVED] Right Click Freezes explorer.exe



## Cyanide_Lycan69 (May 24, 2009)

Whenever I click in any file/shortcut on system programs under explorer.exe, (e.g. The desktop, Start Menu, Windows Explorer) even other file explorers(Total commander)
it hangs up and I have to restart the process in taskmanager!
the last thing i remembered added in the context menu was a bat file in "send to" folder(not without my consent so not malware issue).
The bat file's function was to move files in a folder within the folder it was originally on.
ex.
D:/Folder/filename.jpg
I right click on it>send to>new folder.bat
new location
D:/Folder/filename/filename.jpg

but I found it useless so i went to 'send to' folder to delete it.

And now Right click stopped working!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

Have you tried to do a system restore to a point before you added the new folder? System restore doesn't always work for me for reasons unknown but you might want to try.


----------



## Cyanide_Lycan69 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

no i didn't. I'm dead right?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

Your comment makes me think you think I'm suggesting "System Recovery." I'm not, just a system restore.


----------



## Cyanide_Lycan69 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

exactly, cuz ain't got no restore point.
I heard changing user accounts solves this.


----------



## Cyanide_Lycan69 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

I forgot, there seems to be a problem with using copy, cut, paste, delete with or without use of keyboard. I haven't dared to empty the recycle bin in any way yet.

EDIT: AND DRAG N DROP move/copy doesn't work either.
but directory opus(Alt. file explorer, Think total commander)
built in delete and drag n drop, works.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Run chkdsk /r

start
run
type
cmd
in command prompt
type
chkdsk /r (notice 1 space between k and /)
error cannot lock drive
Would you like to run chkdsk on next reboot?
type
Y (press enter on keyboard)
go ahead and reboot pc now so chkdsk will run now.


----------



## Cyanide_Lycan69 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*



Cyanide_Lycan69 said:


> exactly, cuz ain't got no restore point.
> I heard changing user accounts solves this.


IT WORKED.
I can now right click anything with no problem!
II no longer need help at the moment, but thanks for those who replied.
To all who might experience this, try changing accounts first.
:wave:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Right Click Freezes explorer.exe*

Great im glad to hear.

mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page.


----------

